# Delay in ACS September 2017



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

Guys,

I have submitted ACS on 10th Sep 2017. Its been 25 days but still no luck.

Application dashboard says that my application is with Assessor and entire process takes 6-8 weeks.

Anyone else on the same boat.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

I submitted on 7th September, moved to Assessor on the very next day, same status message as yours. Seems like ACS is overwhelmed with applications and current trend seems like 5-6 weeks based on other threads.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, it's taking around 5 weeks time I have submitted for renew on 14th Sept and I have submitted my wife's ACS on 1st sept and I received positive result today morning so hopefully it's 5 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

I am also in the same boat as I applied for my wife on September 9th still with assessor from 2 wks


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

I applied on 23rd Aug and still waiting. Long way to go dude


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

auscall said:


> I submitted on 7th September, moved to Assessor on the very next day, same status message as yours. Seems like ACS is overwhelmed with applications and current trend seems like 5-6 weeks based on other threads.



Hi,

Did you got any response from ACS


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

spramod006 said:


> I applied on 23rd Aug and still waiting. Long way to go dude




Hi,

Please share your PTE exam experience and if you can help with study material.

email - <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

I’d applied for ACS on 24 Aug 2017. I received my final evaluation on 13 Oct 2017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

spramod006 said:


> I applied on 23rd Aug and still waiting. Long way to go dude





rrman83 said:


> I’d applied for ACS on 24 Aug 2017. I received my final evaluation on 13 Oct 2017.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi,

Please share your PTE exam experience and if you can help with study material.

Google drive Link


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have submitted my ACS on 12th September and I am still waiting. Status was changed on third day as with assessor and since then its same.


----------



## nish1985 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi,

Did anyone receive results for September applications? I submitted my docs on 18th September. It says my application is with an assessor and that it will take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## nish1985 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi,

Did anyone receive results for September applications? I submitted my docs on 18th September. It says my application is with an assessor and that it will take 6-8 weeks.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

nish1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone receive results for September applications? I submitted my docs on 18th September. It says my application is with an assessor and that it will take 6-8 weeks.


It will take time and until it reaches assessor no need to worry, they r taking time to provide results. I submitted for renew on 14th Sept and yet to receive result.


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

nish1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone receive results for September applications? I submitted my docs on 18th September. It says my application is with an assessor and that it will take 6-8 weeks.


I also submitted on 18th Sep, I think we will get it by month end.


----------



## nish1985 (Oct 19, 2017)

ankit.malasiya said:


> I also submitted on 18th Sep, I think we will get it by month end.


Let's keep fingers crossed.


----------



## nish1985 (Oct 19, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> It will take time and until it reaches assessor no need to worry, they r taking time to provide results. I submitted for renew on 14th Sept and yet to receive result.


You will probably get it by the end of this month.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

nish1985 said:


> You will probably get it by the end of this month.


I have received my ACS results today.

Can some help me with my query.
In ACS results i see few mistakes and i checked with my consultant but they say its fine and nothing to worry as the name remains same.
I guess he has made mistakes while updating details

1. Magna Infotech Pvt Ltd but its printed as Magna Infotech Ltd
2. While resigning my position is Senior SAP Basis Consultant but its printed as SAP Basis Consultant
3. CloudHPT Bios India Private Limited but its printed as Cloud HPT India Bios Private Limited


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have received my ACS results today.

Can some help me with my query.
In ACS results i see few mistakes and i checked with my consultant but they say its fine and nothing to worry as the name remains same.
I guess my consultant has made mistakes while updating details

1. "Magna Infotech Pvt Ltd" but its printed as "Magna Infotech Ltd"
2. Though my position was SAP Basis consultant while joining and after appraisal my position changed to "Senior SAP Basis Consultant" but its printed as "SAP Basis Consultant"
3. "CloudHPT Bios India Private Limited" but its printed as "Cloud HPT India Bios Private Limited"

Can i leave them as it is or do you me to write to ACS requesting for a change in ACS Letter ? 
If yes, what all the things should i attach in mail.


----------



## nish1985 (Oct 19, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> I have received my ACS results today.
> 
> Can some help me with my query.
> In ACS results i see few mistakes and i checked with my consultant but they say its fine and nothing to worry as the name remains same.
> ...


Congratulations! 

I also think there won't be any issue. It may be better if you can send an email to ACS for clarifications.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

I've filed for ACS on 10th of October but still the status shows "Your application is currently with a Case Officer ". Anybody in the same position?


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

rahuljain285 said:


> I've filed for ACS on 10th of October but still the status shows "Your application is currently with a Case Officer ". Anybody in the same position?


Case Officer will check for the documents and once its done it will be forwarded to assessor. I heard the file with case officer for 7 to 10 days last week.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## nish1985 (Oct 19, 2017)

auscall said:


> I submitted on 7th September, moved to Assessor on the very next day, same status message as yours. Seems like ACS is overwhelmed with applications and current trend seems like 5-6 weeks based on other threads.


Did you receive any response from ACS?


----------



## nish1985 (Oct 19, 2017)

nish1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone receive results for September applications? I submitted my docs on 18th September. It says my application is with an assessor and that it will take 6-8 weeks.


I received my results today. It's positive.  

Application submitted on 18th September 2017

Results received on 01st November 2017


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi , I have submitted my application to ACS on 5th October 2017 and its with accesor from almost three and half weeks.

when can I expect my result.


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi,

I need a clarification. One of my friend would like to apply for ACS assessment. His details are mentioned below:

Qualification: B.COM
Experience: 10 years of IT
ANZSCO code: ICT 262112

1. Should he submit ACS RPL assessment or skills assessment?
2. Does he have to go for Vetassessment too?


----------



## meblackhawk (Oct 10, 2017)

rahul.ankireddypalli said:


> Hi , I have submitted my application to ACS on 5th October 2017 and its with accesor from almost three and half weeks.
> 
> when can I expect my result.


Did you get your acs assessment. I have submitted mine on 9th Oct.


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi 

Did u receive the result ... I submitted mine on the 4th Oct .... no updates yet ... still shows with assessor

Regards
JK


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi 

Did you get an update I applied for mine on 12th Oct ... Still show with Assessor .... Do you know the October timelines ?


----------



## meblackhawk (Oct 10, 2017)

jkoshy said:


> Hi
> 
> Did u receive the result ... I submitted mine on the 4th Oct .... no updates yet ... still shows with assessor
> 
> ...



Did you get the assessment? I have applied mine on 8th Oct.


----------



## jkoshy (Nov 16, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a clarification. One of my friend would like to apply for ACS assessment. His details are mentioned below:
> 
> ...


He should go with ACS RPL assessment .... Please note that 6 years of his total experience will be deducted as his degree is non IT ...


----------

